# MOLD? Or bloom? HELP!



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like Tripp is not the only one with mold issues: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/270636-mold-help.html

I just got this certainly 12 cigar sampler from a place you all know I'm sure (with the nicest customer support in the world; thanks Lisa!). ONE cigar looks very moldy. I'm quite sure it's mold, but wanted to ask and verify.

Should I keep this one cigar away from the others? All of them away? For how long? Many guys in the other thread I linked to say to wipe them off and they're good. Few say to keep them away from other sticks.

I wiped it off gently and it's all gone now. But what next?

BTW that cigar stinks like horse poop 

All 12 are rather wet/moist but only one has the issue.

What do I do?

Thanks Puffers!


----------



## reflex (Mar 1, 2006)

All good Cubans should have a "barnyard" smell :smoke:. I would put the one that had mold in a single bag and leave the end open or cut it off and then put it with the rest of the cigars. Usually mold spreads by contact or being very wet, so you should be good by just keeping an eye on them. :2


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

As long as the foot is ok
just wipe them off with a soft cloth...good to go


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mold 100%


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Actually, I take it back. It smells more like very fermented and rotting grass, or, seriously, Marijuana !!! Cha-ching! I got the Fidel's Saturday Night edition. LOL

OK, but after I wipe it off, is it safe to keep it in the humi with other gems? BTW, my CC humis are now around 65% and 70-73*F depending.

M.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Keep it apart just in case. better yet, smoke it


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Without a doubt mold, just wipe it off as everyone has said. Quarantine it from the others for a few weeks. If it doesnt show any mold after 2 weeks you should be right to put it in general population. Or just smoke it, as I see Scott beat me to that as well. LOL.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats mold.

And assuming you purchased from a reputable place, you should get it replaced at no cost to you.

I have to strongly disagree with others who say that its "ok" to smoke cigars that have mold, beetle, cracking, or other issues.

Too many people just "accept" what they are given, even if its a damaged or inferior product. You paid for something of quality, you should demand you get that level of quality.

I'm not encouraging people to be overly picky or difficult or unreasonable. As I've said before many times, in my line of business, I have to deal with WACKED out customers who are totally out of line all the time.

But this is almost like someone buying a new TV and then noticing there's a small chip in the screen. Sure it might barely be noticeable... but why are you settling for an imperfect product (unless of course you bought it for an imperfect price discount).

Simply cleaning the cigar may or may not get rid of all the mold, I just dont see any reason to take that risk.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you have the worst luck or what with CC's?


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

harley33 said:


> Do you have the worst luck or what with CC's?


I know right?


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thats mold for sure. If that source has good customer service they should send you out a new one, without a doubt. I would talk to them, as well as email them a pic of the moldy stick. I personally don't use that site but I'm sure others do, please keep us updated with how customer service handles your issue.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

OK, well I wiped it off, and after investigating mold some more, and given my humi conditions, it's sitting next to the rest of the sticks in one of my humis.

With 65% RH and ~71*F +/- 1*F there should be no mold growing back.

Thanks guys!

And in the mean time: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../270848-show-all-lets-see-all-you-cigars.html


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> OK, well I wiped it off, and after investigating mold some more, and given my humi conditions, it's sitting next to the rest of the sticks in one of my humis.
> 
> With 65% RH and ~71*F +/- 1*F there should be no mold growing back.


Isolate that sucker. Spores may still be present and will migrate to your good sticks. Seal it in plastic or something and put it in solitary for a while.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

PJD said:


> Isolate that sucker. Spores may still be present and will migrate to your good sticks. Seal it in plastic or something and put it in solitary for a while.


Spores are everywhere. Carpet. Clothing. Humis. You name it. BUT they need 76-78*F and humidity to grow. So I'm not too worried.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> Spores are everywhere. Carpet. Clothing. Humis. You name it. BUT they need 76-78*F and humidity to grow. So I'm not too worried.


I sometimes wonder why you ask for advice then ignore it Martin. Mold can repropagate in a humi at 70%/ 70F. It wont start in the first place in that environment but can re-occur when introduced. I wish you luck but I'd toss that stick before I'd put it anywhere near my humis within a few weeks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> I sometimes wonder why you ask for advice then ignore it Martin. Mold can repropagate in a humi at 70%/ 70F. It wont start in the first place in that environment but can re-occur when introduced. I wish you luck but I'd toss that stick before I'd put it anywhere near my humis within a few weeks.


Well Warren I just spent some serious time finding a thread you were right in an couldn't :fish: So here is a new one I agree toss it and forget it if it's not savable by wiping. :tease:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Mold. Get rid of the stick.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> I sometimes wonder why you ask for advice then ignore it Martin. Mold can repropagate in a humi at 70%/ 70F. *It wont start in the first place in that environment but can re-occur when introduced.* I wish you luck but I'd toss that stick before I'd put it anywhere near my humis within a few weeks.


Good Advice----



smelvis said:


> Well Warren I just spent some serious time finding a thread you were right in an couldn't :fish: So here is a new one *I agree toss it and forget it if it's not savable by wiping*. :tease:


I would keep an eye on the others--although they were in tubo's you just never know about the dreaded "MOLD"-*-They should replace it!*


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> I sometimes wonder why you ask for advice then ignore it Martin. Mold can repropagate in a humi at 70%/ 70F. It wont start in the first place in that environment but can re-occur when introduced. I wish you luck but I'd toss that stick before I'd put it anywhere near my humis within a few weeks.


I can't believe this but Warren is right! Mold can occur in cooler temps too. How many of us have seen mold growing on long forgotten left overs in the fridge???


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm sincerely sorry for posting something that you guys agree with. I'll do my best to be wrong in the future. My mistake. :rotfl::doh::biggrin1:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> I'm sincerely sorry for posting something that you guys agree with. I'll do my best to be wrong in the future. My mistake. :rotfl::doh::biggrin1:ound:ound:ound:


OK this is where I want to agree to disagree---LOL


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree with the others, and like I said in an earlier post, You should get them to replace that stick. I know I'm not alone here, but when I pay my hard earned money for something I expect it to be exactly what I pay for...not an inferior product. Granted the company probably didn't know the stick was moldy due to it being a tubo they should still replace it. 

As far as mold in humidors, I keep my humi around 60 RH just in case the temp does get a little high. I live in FL and cannot afford to run my AC 24/7. My humi does sometimes get up to around 80, but the low humidity should kep the mold away.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Wipe it down and smoke it. Crisis over. Until tomorrow!.. :drama: ound:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Benji said:


> Wipe it down and smoke it. Crisis over. Until tomorrow!.. :drama: ound:


ROTFLMAO..... :drama::bowdown::lolat::first:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

and the score is

Casto 4
Martin 0

:ballchain:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Martin, 

Quit cigars, start on pot and booze, lots less to worry about.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> and the score is
> 
> Casto 4
> Martin 0
> ...


LOL!

Very interesting thread ... and a wide variety of opinions on this issue. I agree that martin sometimes asks for advice and then ignores it. In this case, though, I think he has gotten some inaccurate advice. Sending an $8 stick halfway around the world and having them send another back, simply because it has a little mold on it, is crazy. Comparing a bit of mold with tobacco beetles or cracked wrappers is also not particularly helpful.

Mold happens. Its an organic product. The best minds on the subject say wipe it down and stick it in your humi at a proper RH. Except in extreme cases, that's good advice. It's what I do, and I don't have any mold issues.

When I hear talk of quarantine, I think people are transferring beetle advice to mold issues. I haven't read from any reputable source that sticks which have had mold wiped from them need to be quarantined.

Perhaps more bad advice for our habanos-challenged friend, feel free to ignore


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

According to a local B&M, white mold makes cigars taste better. So I'll throw that in the pot, too. And they definitely believe what they're saying, because a good third of their stock is covered in mold. They are definitely NOT confusing mold with bloom/plume.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wipe it down and smoke the fugger! No reason not to


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think it's plume :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:boom::boom::boom:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I think it's plume :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> :boom::boom::boom:


Now that's just mean Al! LOL. A plume of blooming mold I assume you meant? No reply neccesary.:wave::spider:


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

scottw said:


> Martin,
> 
> Quit cigars, start on pot and booze, lots less to worry about.


 HAhahahahahahahah ....lolainkiller: always funny Scott


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

NEVER! QUITING IS FOR LOSERS!!!

I wiped it down and it's in the humi.

I don't ignore advice. I took SOME advice on here and from other thread.

Thanks all!

P.S. I'll try to queue the drama over the weekend. So expect at least 3 new threads first thing Monday morning!


----------

